# Both families are happy about the marriage.



## stelingo

How would I say ‘Both families are happy about the marriage.’
Obě rodiny se těší manželství? Thanks.


----------



## thorx89

You could say "Obě rodiny se těší *z* manželství", but that is more like "The marriage has been/is bringing joy to both families", and well, I guess you'd be more likely to use "těšit se z něčeho" if it were affecting you directly, as in "těšit se z pevného zdraví". Manželství is something that only directly affects the husband and wife. They're the ones who are IN it, so they're are the ones to "těšit se Z něj" (Z=out of) if you know what I mean. It's not that it would be wrong—it would just imply a stronger impact of the marriage on both of the families.

I'd probably  translate it as "Obě rodiny jsou s manželstvím (/se sňatkem) spokojené" (=they approve of the marriage and are glad that it happened) OR "Obě rodiny jsou rády, že se vzali" (Both families are glad that they(the husband and bride) got married).


----------



## stelingo

Ok, thanks


----------



## tlumic

Obě rodiny jsou ze svatby šťastné.
Obě rodiny mají ze svatby radost.
Obě rodiny se ze svatby radují.


----------

